# Buscavidas



## Larroja

Viveur, guardone o cos'altro? Come tradurreste lo spagnolo "buscavidas"?
Il senso del contesto ("quería investigar la vida de aquellos que hoy en día son tildados de vividores, buscavidas o golfos") mi sembra in un certo senso un mix tra le due definizioni del RAE, ma nessun termine italiano al momento mi soddisfa:

* 1.     * com. coloq. Persona demasiado curiosa en averiguar las vidas ajenas.

* 2.     * com. coloq. Persona diligente en buscarse por cualquier medio lícito el modo de vivir.

Grazie anticipate per i suggerimenti!


----------



## pattyfashiion

Yo dirìa: "persona intraprendente" o "cacciatore di dote" "avventuriero" in senso negativo... 

Mira aqui:

http://www.wordmagicsoft.com/diccionario/es-en/buscavidas.php

Espero ayudarte.


----------



## 0scar

Buscavida es el nro. 2.
por ejejmplo, un inmigrante ilegal, un vendedor ambulante,  alguien que siempre está en un negocio o trabajo pequeño y temporario, etc. , esos  tienen el tipo de buscavida.


----------



## Larroja

Grazie a entrambi!
Allora, dato il mio contesto, il termine di "avventuriero" suggerito da Pattyfashiion dovrebbe calzare. Chi offre di più?


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Grazie a entrambi!
> Allora, dato il mio contesto, il termine di "avventuriero" suggerito da Pattyfashiion dovrebbe calzare. Chi offre di più?


 


> Persona hábil y con recursos para procurarse los medios de subsistencia.


 
Uno che si arrangia nella vita.

La, tu contexto es muy vago hijita.

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> La, tu contexto es muy vago hijita.



Querido, no tengo más contexto en este caso , pero como escribí "vividores, buscavidas o golfos" el contexto me parece que lo determinan las dos palabras:
vividor= donnaiolo, viveur
golfo= uomo di mondo

Por eso creo que "buscavida=avventuriero" en este contexto funciona. ¿Qué dices?


----------



## gatogab

Tu lo conoces el contexto y son dos veces que nos dices 'avventuriero e donnaiolo' te parecen correctos.
Entonces pienso que son correctos.
En mi ignorancia total, de golfo conozco solo el Golfo de Taranto, en cuyas orillas vivo.

Abrazos.

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Tu lo conoces el contexto y son dos veces que nos dices 'avventuriero e donnaiolo' te parecen correctos.



Ho capito, stai insinuando che me la canto e me la suono da sola! 
Allora mettiamola così: avventuriero mi ha convinta! Grazie a tutti!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Ho capito, stai insinuando che me la canto e me la suono da sola!


Io?!?,,,,quando mai?


> Allora mettiamola così: avventuriero mi ha convinta! Grazie a tutti!


Ok, risolto il conquibus, passiamo ad altro.
Ti aspetto.

gg


----------



## 0scar

*golfo*
*1. *adj. deshonesto ( falto de honestidad).
*2. *m. y f. Pillo, sinvergüenza, holgazán. U. t. c. adj.
*3. *f. prostituta


Un *golfo* es un *pelandrone* y un *buscavida* es un poco mejor pero no mucho más.


¿Cómo se le dice en italiano a un tipo que vende réplicas de relojes Rolex en una plaza?. Eso es un *buscavida*.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> ¿Cómo se le dice en italiano a un tipo que vende réplicas de relojes Rolex en una plaza?. Eso es un *buscavida*.



Un imbroglione, un truffatore, un lestofante, quest'ultimo poco usato a dire il vero, ma a me piace...


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> *golfo*
> *1. *adj. deshonesto ( falto de honestidad).
> *2. *m. y f. Pillo, sinvergüenza, holgazán. U. t. c. adj.
> *3. *f. prostituta
> 
> 
> Un *golfo* es un *pelandrone* y un *buscavida* es un poco mejor pero no mucho más.
> 
> 
> ¿Cómo se le dice en italiano a un tipo que vende réplicas de relojes Rolex en una plaza?. Eso es un *buscavida*.


A veces se les llaman *'vu cumprà.*

gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> A veces se les llaman *'vu cumprà.*
> gg



No Gato, los "vu cumprà" son los extranjeros, normalmente procedientes de Africa, que venden mecheros, pulseras o algo por el estilo por la calle o en las plazas. El nombre viene precisamente de la manera en que trabucarían la pregunta italiana "vuoi comprare?", transformándola en "vu cumprà?"
Esta accepción no es sin duda lodativa, pero nada tiene que ver con el desprecio para quien te engaña vendendo por bueno algo que es malo, que es lo que hace un "imbroglione" o un "lestofante".


----------



## gatogab

La, yo contesté a la pregunta de Oscar, nada más. 
Con ese 'a veces' subentendí que no siempre vienen llamados así, ya que los chinos  son excelentes vendedores ambulantes. La gente que compra a estas personas saben que son imitaciones. Si no, los compraría en Bulgari y negocitos de ese tipo.
gg


----------



## 0scar

Un "vu cumprá" tambien entra en la categoria de "buscavida".

No se trata de que el buscavida te engañe o no. El que vende Rolex a  € 10 en la calle no engaña a nadie. Todos saben lo que vende.


----------



## Larroja

Bueno, mil gracias, ahora queda claro que lo que hace un buscavida es siempre algo lícito, que nada tiene que ver con la honestidad/deshonestidad.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría que siempre hace  algo licito o casi licito.
Un buscavida muchas veces es un infractor (de las leyes de inmigración, de impuestos, laborales, etc.), pero no es un delincuente con todas la letras.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Lamento complicar un poco el tema, pero que creo que hay alguna diferencia regional. Por aquí un buscavidas tiene más el carácter de golfo o pillo. Es un término no muy positivo, es alguien que siempre está buscando negocios de dudosa reputación, pero tiene el matiz de que le gusta, de que le es más fácil ganarse así la vida que trabajando honradamente. Los que venden cosas por la calle (relojes, cds, rosas...), si bien se buscan la vida, no son unos buscavidas, no sé si me explico. Alguien que, por ejemplo, te intenta colar un Picasso falso, sí que sería un buscavidas.

Espero no haberlo complicado más.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

El que intenta vender un Picasso falso por un millón de euros es un estafador, un delincuente.
El que vende un facsimile de un "Picasso", por 50 euros es un negocio, es un comerciante.
El que vende un "Picasso", por 10 euros en una plaza, es un buscavida.


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> El que intenta vender un Picasso falso por un millón de euros es un estafador, un delincuente.
> El que vende un facsimile de un "Picasso", por 50 euros es un negocio, es un comerciante.
> El que vende un "Picasso", por 10 euros en una plaza, es un buscavida.


 
Me parece muy bien, pero como te digo, por aquí no se interpreta así. Dudo seriamente que, por España, alguien clasifique a uno de los negros (no es peyorativo, es que son negros) que venden colonias de Chanel por los bares de buscavidas. Como comenté, debe tratarse de algo regional. Pero a alguien que se hace pasar por comerciante de arte y te intenta colar un cuadro falso, sí es posible que se le trate de buscavidas.

Por otro lado, alguien que se gane la vida apostando en el casino, una actividad lícita, también podría ser considerado un buscavidas. En general, un buscavidas sería alguien que se gane la vida con actividades, licitas o no, que no se consideran "normales", no sé como decirlo, pero que en el caso de ser delictivas no son robos, atracos, etc.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Angel.Aura

Secondo voi si potrebbe definire _buscavidas_ *uno che vive di espedienti*?


----------



## Larroja

Antpax said:


> En general, un buscavidas sería alguien que se gane la vida con actividades, licitas o no, que no se consideran "normales", no sé como decirlo, pero que en el caso de ser delictivas no son robos, atracos, etc.



Hola Ant, 
y ¿qué dices de una persona que, por ejemplo, seduce a mujeres ricas, vive a cuestas de ellas, aprovechando de su generosidad, de vez en cuando gana dinero, incluso mucho dinero, de alguna forma medio lícita o, en cualquier caso sin trabajar (como sugieres tú, por ejemplo apostando en un casino), cambia a menudo ciudad o incluso país en busca de nuevas ocasiones, nuevos negocios, nuevas mujeres? ¿Un personaje de este tipo podría ser un buscavidas?


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> Secondo voi si potrebbe definire _buscavidas_ *uno che vive di espedienti*?


 
Penso di si, Laura

Un buscavidas era Dustin Hoffman en la pelicula The Midnight Cowboy.
?o no?
gg


----------



## Antpax

Larroja said:


> Hola Ant,
> y ¿qué dices de una persona que, por ejemplo, seduce a mujeres ricas, vive a cuestas de ellas, aprovechando de su generosidad, de vez en cuando gana dinero, incluso mucho dinero, de alguna forma medio lícita o, en cualquier caso sin trabajar (como sugieres tú, por ejemplo apostando en un casino), cambia a menudo ciudad o incluso país en busca de nuevas ocasiones, nuevos negocios, nuevas mujeres? ¿Un personaje de este tipo podría ser un buscavidas?



Hola Larroja:

Para mí sí, se le podría llamar un buscavidas, aunque es una opinión mía.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Se puede, pero la palabra no tiene ese significado tan negativo.
Es, como ha dicho Angel.Aura "Uno che vive di espedienti" que por supuesto puede hacer cosas cuestionables, pero no tiene porque llegar a esos extremos. Me viene a la cabeza un descripción muy larga para "buscavidas": La canción "Piazza grande" de Lucio Dalla, habla de uno de ellos si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Larroja

Neuromante said:


> La canción "Piazza grande" de Lucio Dalla, habla de uno de ellos si no recuerdo mal.



Gracias Neuromante, pero la canción de Dalla habla de la gente sin hogar, y no me parece por lo dicho que se trate de "buscavidas".


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Creo que a lo mejor hay una pequeña confusión entre "gente que se busca la vida" y "buscavidas". Aunque las palabras son parecidas, no es lo mismo. Decimos que alguien se busca la vida cuando hace lo necesario para subsistir, por ejemplo "en estos tiempos de crisis la gente se busca la vida como puede, con cualquier empleo, con varios a la vez, haciendo chapuzas...". También se usa en el sentido de encontrar soluciones o salir de los problemas, por ejemplo, "no te preocupes por XXX, sabe como buscarse la vida" o "a mí no me preguntes, búscate la vida". 

Sin embargo, un "buscavidas" es lo que comenté de un tío que intenta "buscarse la vida" sin trabajar como los demás.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## gatogab

> ...un "buscavidas" es lo que comenté de un tío que intenta "buscarse la vida" sin trabajar como los demás.





*El buscavidas*

*El Buscavidas*


gg


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> *El Buscavidas*



Lo spaccone!


----------

